# Lord I love this bitch



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Wesson will be 18 months in two days. In 6 more months we have nationals and her OFA rads. I am so looking forward to having a litter here next year!










Here's what a GSD looks like 4 square









And here's what a GSD looks like two seconds after you stack them four square









A shot of her from the front









Fun fetch time!


----------



## Tylerthegiant (Apr 5, 2013)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Her breeder gets a lot of the credit for that  This bitch was a gift. She actually went back to her breeder for 6-7 months, and my husband and I weren't sure if we'd take her back (which the breeder knew).

Obviously, we did. Best decision we could have made


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm glad you did, she is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Gorgeous bitch, even more so in person. Fingers crossed that you will have the same success with OFAs as I had.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

well I see why the bitch is HOT! She is great looking (and that GSD stack is no easy thing either... I read Avies thread on Mike...)....Have fun you and her have a wonderful future ahead of you guys....


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

She's got two points towards her championship already  Hopefully we'll be picking up more in the coming months. She won't be ready for majors for awhile, but we're not in a hurry.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

She is gorgeous! 

I've got a neighbor on down the road that had a GSD that was marked the same way ... it has been about 10 years ... but I no longer see her (Zoe). I am afraid she must have passed on. I loved that GSD. Zoe stayed in her yard loose and always rode around the lake on a golf cart. I noticed the other day that they seem to have a new GSD pup ... looks all black. I guess I will have to wait and see if the color changes. 

What is Wesson's color combo called?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Wesson is a bi color  She is not as dark as some bi colors get, but she is a bi color indeed 

Here is another bi color I know personally named "Happy"


















Happy is what is known as a melanistic bi color. The gene he carries has modified how his tan points are expressed (no chest spots or such light inner thighs like Wes). Both animals are bi colors, but one is darker than the other.

This is not the same as a blanketed black and tan (below)









Wesson's breeder was shocked to get bi colors, as saddle x saddle dog was bred. Looking through the pedigree, the bi color (which is recessive) came from the sire side, through Caraland's Unlimited and MarHaven's Color Guard

The dam side is solid black and tan

Wesson's sire









Wesson's dam (I met her in Raleigh....Wes is JUST like her)


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you Xeph!  Now I will know what I am talking about if I get to meet the new puppy! Zoe was definitely a bi color. That is pretty much my favorite color for a GSD ... with the exception of the Butter Bean!  Love that boy!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Your dog is definitely a very handsome GSD!! Maybe you can give me some history Xeph, if you don't mind. I never saw the point to putting a GSD's hind legs like that, why do they show GSD's that way and not in a normal way, say like with a Collie or Golden? Why are their legs like that? Just curious.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Nobody knows. They're just set that way.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

She certainly is stunning. I really love the bi color, though sable is still my favorite, bi's are a close second. I took a look at your website last night, looking forward to seeing your first litter when they come!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Add me to the Wesson fan club. Love, love, love her. She is GORGEOUS.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I am such a big fan of this girl. She is beautiful.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

It's over a year away, but I'm still so excited. Gonna be so nervous until I get her OFA rads done, though.


----------



## goonmom (Mar 28, 2013)

She is a beautiful girl! Can't wait to see the litter!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Doubtful I'll get more bi colors (sad sauce), but I'm guessing I'll get pretty black and tans/black and reds with really nice bone, coats, heads, feet, and fabulous temperaments


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I love her. Her coloring is my all time favorite GSD coloring, and she has such a pretty feminine face.


----------



## tracy&theherd (Feb 3, 2012)

Really really pretty.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Doubtful I'll get more bi colors (sad sauce), but I'm guessing I'll get pretty black and tans/black and reds with really nice bone, coats, heads, feet, and fabulous temperaments


Given the temperament she has, I'd be fine with a pink puppy off her. 

What's a black and red? (I know I could google this, but you always post the best pictures!)


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Black and red is, genetically, the same as black and tan. The modifier that controls the shading of the dog's coat just makes the tan darker, and thus, red


----------

